# Core i5 ivy 3rd generation processor and Mother Board support



## rockers (Oct 28, 2012)

I am planning to upgrade my system. I planning to buy new core i5 3rd Generation processor and I looking for a  suitable mother board for it. Main purpose I will be using vmware software and various os in it. I will not play games . I used to watch HD movies for that I am looking for good graphics supporting Board and high def audio supporting.I am excepting a higher end configuration with both in Intel  processor and Intel Mother boards.

My configuration 

Intel Core i5      3570 or 3550
Mother board     DQ77MK or DZ68DB
HDD                 1 TB seagate
RAM                 8 GB Corsair
DVD writer         sony
cabinet             zebronics

I want to know can i use  DZ68DB for Core i5 3550  .     

waiting for reply............


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2012)

for your Type of work AMD's 8 core cpu is more suitable - if possible wait for FX-8350 or get FX-8150 @ 11.3k and Asus M5A88-V EVO @8k.


----------



## digitfan (Oct 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> for your Type of work AMD's 8 core cpu is more suitable - if possible wait for FX-8350 or get FX-8150 @ 11.3k and Asus M5A88-V EVO @8k.



yes i agree Fx-8150 is very good at multitasking.


----------



## rockers (Oct 29, 2012)

Please share why INTEL DQ77MK Board is not suitable????? for my work.....


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2012)

Simple .. it's not compatible with any AMD cpus


----------



## rockers (Nov 1, 2012)

I want INTEL motherboard details which support Intel® VT and  VT-D  for core i5 3550 processor. Because I want both processor And Mother Board  by INTEL.


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2012)

then stick with core i5 3550 and DQ77MK.


----------



## rockers (Nov 4, 2012)

For intel core i5 3550 Any Asus board pls which support Vmware and HD movies Except Asus M5A88-V EVO because I saw this board not that much satisfied..... Any other asus board??????


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2012)

Asus P8Q77-M


----------



## rockers (Nov 5, 2012)

I saw the FX-8150 processor Ii is fine good. I have a small doubt one of my friend is using AMD Processor which has problem of restarting when the applications are higher. So only small confusion in AMD. Because of it only I am planning to Take Intel.         I want to know how is now the AMD processor . the restarting problem is now been rectified or still it is there....... Waiting for Reply


----------



## Naxal (Nov 5, 2012)

> I have a small doubt one of my friend is using AMD Processor which has problem of restarting when the applications are higher.



Point the fingers to else where.

Poor PSU
Poor OC settings
Poor cooling used
Dust or many other factor.

load on system may slow it down or worst freeze it but wont cause what you have said.


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2012)

^^ these are common issues but three's some sort of   compatibility issue when using a AM3 mobo and AM3+ cpu especially in Turbo mode though a bios update may fix the issue.

@ rockers - if you want to buy an AMD cpu ( preferably AM3+ ) get a AM3+ mobo using AMD's 9 series chipset.


----------

